# Mayones guitars?



## misingonestring (Feb 1, 2010)

I just heard of this Polish company, they have 3 7 string model guitars that arn't signature models (I'm not particularly interested cause I'm broke and they have literally no dealers in the US so I have no idea on pricing but I expect them to be nowhere near cheap) any of you guys on here have played or owned on of them.

Regius 7

Setius GTM 7

Setius PRO 7

They apparently have options other then EMGs for passive fans.


----------



## Metaljim (Feb 1, 2010)

I own a Setius GTM 6. Great playing guitar, it's my main. Best fretwork I've seen. Sounds great too.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 1, 2010)

If I recall correctly, Nergal from Behemoth used to play Mayones guitars. I think this was around the time of Zos Kia Kultus.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 1, 2010)

If I remember right they are in the $3K area. Not cheap, but definitely an alternative to the more common high-end guitars.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 1, 2010)

I pwn a Setius 7. They do give you quite a bit of options regarding pickups and all that, but they are quite expensive. These are high end instruments and will not be cheap in the US. As far as playability and sound are concerned, however, they are impecable instruments. Here's a couple shots of mine:


----------



## headibanez (Feb 1, 2010)

these are nice, almost the quality of a higher end prs in a 7, fred the shred should make a video so we can hear this bad boy


----------



## audibleE (Feb 1, 2010)

These look fantastic and are very expensive. I can only dream.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 1, 2010)

Fred the Shred usually hangs out in the LiveInstrumentalists channel on camfrog, and you do get to listen to this and plenty other bad boys without having your audio mercilessly compressed by YouTube, and you do get to speak to the people playing the instruments.  

Honestly, I do play every 7 and 8 I own there, hanging with a lot of cool people, quite a few of them from SS.org, so feel free to join us there. 

EDIT: here's the thread about camfrog and all that - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/the-lounge/106803-possible-audio-video-ss-jam-room.html


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 1, 2010)

pink freud said:


> If I remember right they are in the $3K area. Not cheap, but definitely an alternative to the more common high-end guitars.


 As I thought.


----------



## trippled (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually they quoted me for getting a setius pro 7 direct from the factory for 1600 euro,
which isnt anywhere near 3K, I'll have the money in a few months and I'm kind of thinking between this and a carvin - the carvin would be 600$ cheaper and I spec'd a spalted maple one).

It's weird cause mayones always got good and bad reviews from different people,
it always seemed to me like there isnt really a definite opinion about them.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 1, 2010)

trippled said:


> Actually they quoted me for getting a setius pro 7 direct from the factory for 1600 euro,
> which isnt anywhere near 3K, I'll have the money in a few months and I'm kind of thinking between this and a carvin - the carvin would be 600$ cheaper and I spec'd a spalted maple one).
> 
> It's weird cause mayones always got good and bad reviews from different people,
> it always seemed to me like there isnt really a definite opinion about them.


 
Well I'm guessing that because they don't have to fly too far from Poland to Israel.


----------



## Dwellingers (Feb 1, 2010)

The Also make som real nice basses - wanting to play one for years. the Guys form Pain of Salvation is sponsored by Mayones i think - the play 7 strings and the bassist has a mayones bass also...


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wes Borland plays a baritone Mayone. He is pretty picky about his tone. That regius 7 http://www.mayones.com/en/katalog/regius/regius_7 looks really really nice. The others with the bolt on necks look sketchy to me


----------



## Minoin (Feb 1, 2010)

I played almost all of the Mayones' and my brother has a custom made Commodous 6 bassguitar. They are incredible, seriously well made with the most beautiful woods i've seen. They don't come cheap; the Commodous was 2500 euro, so about 3500 $.
Believe me, the pictures on the site don't do them justice, some wood almost look 3D


----------



## etiam (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been keeping an eye on these as well. They have some really attractive options and a pretty pleasing look, overall, aside maybe from the questionable headstock (not quite into Caparison territory, though). One thing I'm concerned about is scale length--do they make any longer than 25.4"?


----------



## bluffalo (Feb 2, 2010)

its fkn sexy, I can tell you that. Not cheap. But its great.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 2, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> Wes Borland plays a baritone Mayone. He is pretty picky about his tone. That regius 7 Regius 7 looks really really nice. The others with the bolt on necks look sketchy to me



Care to elaborate on the sketchy part? Are you saying this from an aesthetic or functional point of view?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Care to elaborate on the sketchy part? Are you saying this from an aesthetic or functional point of view?



Yeah more aesthetics than anything. Bolt on neck joints look cheap to me for some reason. I've had good tonal results from bolt on necks but it's tough to make em look good.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 2, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> Yeah more aesthetics than anything. Bolt on neck joints look cheap to me for some reason. I've had good tonal results from bolt on necks but it's tough to make em look good.



Well, I tend to like them when they don't kill the guitar's aesthetics with weird protuding blocks you can see from the front, as in some 60's guitars. Soundwise, however, they do have some great virtues to them and complement my neck-thru / set-in neck arsenal admirably, actually making for the bulk of my collection these days. 

On an unrelated note, do bare in mind a Setius costs EUR 1600 prior to S&H, while the Regius has a EUR 2400 (or had, at least) price tag in the same conditions. It is a far more expensive instrument than the Setius.


----------



## Neuroticapills (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a 7 string Mayones, great guitar! The Seymour Duncans are going to be swapped though, not my cup of tea. Excellent fretwork and altogether quality is very high. 1400 euro's. Not cheap, but my favorite axe so far!


----------



## etiam (Feb 2, 2010)

Regarding the Behemoth thing, I was spinning Zos Kia Cultus the other day and the booklet said he was using Gibson and Ibanez at the time. Maybe the Mayones was earlier? If he weren't with ESP, he'd seem like a perfect candidate for them to endorse/give a signature guitar. Aside from his politics and all that.


----------



## McCap (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a Setius GTM 7 Lefty:













Very good quality. To me it sounds very PRSy. I'm saying this without ever having played one. But I have heard many and for me the sound is in that direction.


----------



## kelmad2006 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Kelcey here from customguitarboutique.com. We are the premier dealer in the USA for Mayones guitars and basses.

We posted pics a few weeks ago of a Custom PI bass from mayones.

I just received a Setius GTM7 and a Setius Gothic. I will follow this post up with pics of the gothic.

Mayones guitars and basses are build to order so you can expect to wait 6-10 weeks to get one. But we are a full line dealer.

Get in touch with us if interested. in the meantime enjoy the pics of the GTM 7.

kelcey
customguitarboutique.com


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 25, 2010)

Katatonia uses them.


----------



## audibleE (Feb 25, 2010)

Great looking guitars, but I'm always amazed at how expensive smaller guitar companies are and how many of the forum fellas, afford them. I wonder if it's credit debt, or most of you out there have kickass jobs! Then kudos to you!


----------



## kelmad2006 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello again Mayones Fanatics.

Kelcey here from customguitarboutique.com

Here are some pics from a customer in Costa Rica who purchased a Mayones Gothic.

this guitar has an ebony fretboard, maple distressed top with an ash back.

Before I shipping it to him I gave the guitar a very nice test drive through my ada mp-1 and it is smoking hot.

I'll be doing some additional sound tests and will follow this entry up in a few days.

First and foremost the guitar is just wonderful to play. It came from the factory beautifully setup, no buzzes, all frets nicely crowned and it smells delicious.

This one is armed with Dimarzio's (air nortons) plenty of a dynamic range in here for those fake harmonics we love.

My favorite part is the sustain on this string thru body. I hit all kinds of chords and riffs and it stayed perfectly in tune.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## McCap (Mar 21, 2010)

> Great looking guitars, but I'm always amazed at how expensive smaller guitar companies are and how many of the forum fellas, afford them. I wonder if it's credit debt, or most of you out there have kickass jobs! Then kudos to you!


Well Mayones is like the biggest guitar company in poland. For example they also make the Fame line for the musicstore here in germany which one of the biggest online stores in europe!
So definitely not a small company.

And you have to remember all the S&H. For example Music Man is quite expensive here in europe compared to the US

I was lucky I got mine as they started expanding and the prices where still lower 
PS: I have a couple of videos of my Setius GTM 7 on youtube...


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 21, 2010)

audibleE said:


> Great looking guitars, but I'm always amazed at how expensive smaller guitar companies are and how many of the forum fellas, afford them. I wonder if it's credit debt, or most of you out there have kickass jobs! Then kudos to you!



Matter of priority, if someone is willing to save getting gear is not that painful. Be on the lookout for good deals etc. Of course having a real salary helps.  If a job is going to encroach on my guitar practice time, it'd better help me buy gear as a compensation.


----------



## ihave27frets (Mar 23, 2010)

kelmad2006 said:


> Hello again Mayones Fanatics.
> 
> Kelcey here from customguitarboutique.com
> 
> ...



Um... Am I crazy or does this look like an ash top and mahogany back?


----------



## pink freud (Mar 23, 2010)

It _is _a mahogany body with an ash top. Website confirms it.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 23, 2010)

OMG GAS'ing for one of those BAD!


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 23, 2010)

The guys from Bloodbath use them too.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 23, 2010)

And also Pain of Salvation!

...even though their guitar tone is horrible, so that's not much good advertising for that company at all


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 23, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> And also Pain of Salvation!
> 
> ...even though their guitar tone is horrible, so that's not much good advertising for that company at all


 
Unfortunately, this is true  I fookin love PoS, some of the best songwriting and musicianship I've ever heard, not to mention Danny G is one of the top rock/pop/jazz vocalists in the world, but they couldn't get a decent mix to save their lives, appearently... to this day all their albums sound incredibly lacking, I think.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 23, 2010)

It was decent in the Ending Themes DVD though. Not spectacular, but it works.


----------



## Solstafir (Mar 23, 2010)

their tone was lacking even in the days they played Parkers (i'm a Mayo fan and owner, but i still miss those days)


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 23, 2010)

How do you pronounce this company's name? B/c I think of this every time I read it:


----------



## Solstafir (Mar 23, 2010)

It is spelled differently in every country, some call it "Mayones" some "Mayons"
I'd buy another even if it was spelled Mustard, tbh


----------



## kelmad2006 (May 24, 2010)

Hey all,

Wanted to keep this thread on Mayones going. We have some new stock in, and we've got a new blog.

Get acquainted with all the Mayones artists and hear from the owner, what goes into the construction of a Mayones guitar or bass, and a little company history.

What to know what Mayones means? Where the name came from? Check out our blog.

customguitarboutique.com/blog

Please be so kind and leave your comments if you like the interviews or better yet, send them to your friends.

best,

customguitarboutique.com


----------

